

The future of the realtime patch set - sciurus
https://lwn.net/Articles/617140/

======
WallWextra
The basic problem is that this was chiefly of use to companies making
hardware, which is a highly competitive industry with very thin margins
compared to software, so they won't pay for anything they don't have to pay
for. Only in software are people fat and happy enough to actually fund open
source development.

Avoid the hardware business.

